
3D dual n-back Speed Run - bloch
http://cognitivefun.net/test/22
======
gojomo
Great stuff... but on this test, instructions are a little unclear. It took me
a while to understand that the 8 possible positions of the 'door' were the
'image' I was back-matching, and not the pattern of markings on the tunnel
sides.

Also, as with other tests, the lack of a clear end (or even break) point is
distracting, and makes it hard to compare runs, or even cleanly end a run at a
standard length.

Not that whacked_new asked, but my overall estimation of cognitivefun: wow,
you're generating a lot of games... but the overall comprehensibility of the
site lags a bit. It's almost too much to absorb: where do I start? where do I
stand? where do I go next? I suggest spending a little more time (or enlisting
some help) with web design/copywriting/info-architecture.

~~~
whacked_new
Thanks for the feedback (and the mail as well), and you're right about
everything. I'm going to add some fixes this week, which would hopefully solve
the "lack of clear end" you talk about; don't know about the CSS fixes yet
(shudders).

As for this test, I've battled with the design a bit (and know that it is
nevertheless unintuitive). I suppose even after the demonstration it wasn't
clear?

Finally, as you pointed out, one of the biggest problems is the clutter now.
This has been an issue for a while already, although I still don't know how to
best address it. I'm not sure if it is good to give a "start here, then here"
guide; I just want users to be able to do whatever they find interesting
within a few mouseclicks. But I'm all ears to suggestions regarding front page
changes.

Thanks again.

------
cousin_it
HN user whacked_new builds these things, and doesn't get the credit he
deserves IMO. Fantastic work.

~~~
bloch
Agree. He has build the funfair of brain fitness!

------
whacked_new
Thanks for the submission and feedback!

------
r7000
w_n! This new one looks great! Going to try it out today for sure.

The best part of the site is the tagline: "cognitive neuroscience for
everyone"

